# how do they do this?



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

http://www.shredon.com/quinto/cd.htm

beware, it opens your CD-ROM drive.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://forums.techguy.org/t127344/s.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

All I got was a page that said...

*close your cd tray *

But it never open it.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

i think TSG blocks it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The page isnt on TSG, how could TSG block it?

Hewee-thats cuz your using netscape. It requires Windows with IE, VBScript Enabled, and Windows Media Player.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks that was nice of you brat. 

Yep you was right about all of it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]
Too bad tsg blocks vbs or i would have so much fun.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ahh yes, thankyou very much. Both my DVD and CD drives opened. Very nice indeed. It's alot like the 'free coke can holder' I remember they used to have on the coke site. I remember a friend of mine kept going to get his free holder. And he wondered why the CD drive kept opening when he clicked the button. Lol. He didn't get the joke.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Funny I have the Free Coke Cup holder anmd have for years.
But the last Adaware said it was spyware.  

Don't think it is really spyware but ot only had code that could be used to do other thing without asking you. 

Well that was the joke part of the cup holder.


----------



## *yur_daddy* (Apr 13, 2003)

hey hewee, what site did you get the coke can holder, i used to have it.... but I can't find the site n e more...

Thanks much

<bgsound src="http://media.midiringtones.com/media/previews/polyphonic/19550.mp3" loop=infinite>

HOPE YOU LIKE THE MUSIC!

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

*yur_daddy*,

There are quite few sites that you can download it from. Do a search for *cokegift.exe*.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea do ask the Rat said. 

That was years ago that I got it and it was at so joke site I think. 
Was called cokegift.exe.

Wow it is all over the place.

http://216.239.53.99/search?q=cokegift.exe&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en

Don't hear any music.


----------



## *yur_daddy* (Apr 13, 2003)

thanks for the site =) My friend screamed when it opened on her... lol, no music? does any one else here music???


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by *yur_daddy*:_
> * does any one else here music??? *


Yep...very annoying...fortunately the stop button kills it 

buck


----------



## *yur_daddy* (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Yep...very annoying...fortunately the stop button kills it
> 
> buck *


Stop button? ;[ *damn* where is it?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I swear thats good charlotte playing 
Yur_Daddy, the CD Drive won't open on tSG pages because VBS is blocked.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

1::What is the exact site for the coke holder


2::I dont hear no music


3::how do i enable vb script?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can't tsg disabled it because its used for viruses.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I hear the music.


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

i here the music


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

*dances*


----------



## cassamine (Nov 22, 2002)

i also hear music and learned how to do that.


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

The music scared the life outa me!!!!!!!!!!!!, was looking for a hacker, but then he/she would have better taste in music.   didn't realize I had volume on HIGH.


----------

